# Generic Exhaust ques.



## treefitty Z (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry fellas im a newby to the forum and to the 350 itself but i was wondering what you all though of the HKS Dual Hi-power Ti exhaust. I am looking into purchasing an exhuast and wanted to stick with the dual layout. I was thinking of going nismo but wanted to look around a little more... some insight would be great my other modded car is german so this is all a bit new to me... thanks


----------

